# [SOLVED] Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses



## Phr4nk0

Firstly, heres what IPConfig /All came up with:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hol-03
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-86-2A-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Duplicate)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Plus some stuff about tunnel adapter that i can post if need be. My question is how can i remove all the IPv4 Adresses as i only want/need:

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

I'm pretty sure this is at the root of my main problem that im getting limited network connectivity and i cant change my ip address, everytime i try to change it it reverts to 192.169.0.3, which is the same as another computer on my network.

Any help greatly appreciated as i have been wrestling with this for a few hours now!


----------



## siva sankara ra

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

hello


----------



## Phr4nk0

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

Hi, any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

I've been away, I'm back now. 

Let's uninstall IPV6, since that's only complicating things.

*S*tart, *R*un, *IPV6 UNINSTALL*

Then, let's do a TCP/IP stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


Finally, let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Phr4nk0

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

Well welcome back johnwill, thanks for the reply.

Sorry I should have mentioned I'm running vista, but I looked into what you've said.

According to my research (google lol) IPv6 can not be uninstalled from Vista like it can from XP. I found a site that told me how to disable it, and have followed its instructions. Here's what it told me to do (in-case i did the wrong thing):

_" How do I disable IPv6 in Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008? 

Unlike Windows XP and Windows Server 2003, IPv6 in Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 cannot be uninstalled. However, you can disable IPv6 in Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 by doing one of the following:

• In the Network Connections folder, obtain properties on all of your connections and adapters and clear the check box next to the Internet Protocol version 6 (TCP/IPv6) component in the list under This connection uses the following items.

This method disables IPv6 on your LAN interfaces and connections, but does not disable IPv6 on tunnel interfaces or the IPv6 loopback interface.

• Add the following registry value (DWORD type) set to 0xFF:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip6\Parameters\DisabledComponents

This method disables IPv6 on all your LAN interfaces, connections, and tunnel interfaces but does not disable the IPv6 loopback interface. You must restart the computer for this registry value to take effect."_

TCP/IP repair didn't work at first, it kept moaning about wanting higher elevation or something. After a bit more research i found out why, and a handy little short cut (ctrl+shift+enter), to run it in administration mode.

I've just finished reseting WINSOCK and TCP/IP using the commands you supplied, they seemed to work on Vista!  

Restarting now, will post what IPCONFIG comes up with when i get back, if i get back lol.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phr4nk0

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

OK, I'm back. After my restart, I had no internet, which was understandable since my ip was reset. Here's the IPConfig right after restart:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hol-03
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-86-2A-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.239.213(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Much better as you can see, however since the ip and subnet mask are different i had no connection. I changed my ip and subnet mask and turned network discovery on. Ran IPCONFIG again and the results didnt change, however i suddenly had 2 network connections... I decided to restart and give it a boot up to change, low and behold I am back, with only one network connection and this is what IPCONFIG has to say:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hol-03
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-86-2A-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


So everything seems to have worked out ok. I've lost those annoying other ips and im back on the internet! Thanks for the help! I love you johnwill! lol


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Multiple Preferred IPv4 Addresses*

Glad we were able to help. :smile:


----------

